# Eisenbahnschwellen



## Kolja (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

in meinem neuen Garten stand ein Gartenhaus von der Größe eines Vereinsheims. Darunter kamen als Fundament 15 Eisenbahnschwellen zum Vorschein. Diese habe ich nun entsorgen lassen. Meint Ihr ich kann die Erde darunter bedenkenlos verteilen (dort soll der Teich hin) oder lieber noch mal in einen Container investieren?

Ich schätze das Gartenhaus stand dort ca. 20 Jahre, so dass die Schwellen im Trockenen lagen. Ca. ein halbes Jahr lagen sie offen, bis zur Entsorgung.


----------



## hoboo34 (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

..ich hätte da keine Bedenken sie zu nutzen bzw. zu verteilen.
Bei meinen Eltern hatten wir vor vielen Monden  eine ähnliche Aktion und alles ist wie gewohnt am wachsen, gedeihen und blühen.


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Hallo Andrea,

na ich würd zumindest kein Gemüsebeet drauf anlegen  Die Bahnschwellen (Holz?) waren sicher chemisch behandelt.


----------



## Mauso (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Also ich würde auch von einem Anbau von Gemüse verzichten da die alten Bahnschwellen mit Quecksilbersalzen und Teerölen usw. behandelt wurden um sie Langlebig zu machen.

Soweit ich weis ist es ja sogar SONDERMÜLL.
Früher waren die sehr begehrt als man noch nicht wusste was die Stoffe anrichten können.
Ob da Gras drauf wächst gute frage

Ich würde die Erde wenn du was darauf anpflanzen möchtest entsorgen .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## danyvet (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Also, wachsen würd sicher was drauf, denn bei alten Gleisen, wo noch die Schwellen sind, aber keine Bahn mehr fährt, wächst ja auch jede Menge Grünzeug (nicht direkt auf den Schwellen, aber in der Erde/Kies unmittelbar daneben). Für Gemüse würd ichs auch nicht nehmen, aber warum nicht für Büsche oder Gras oder was immer für Pflanzen? Ich würds machen. Beim Entsorgen ist wieder die Frage: wieviel davon? die obersten 5cm? 10cm? 30cm?


----------



## Mauso (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

 ja ich meinte ja auch nur wenn er was Essbares Pflanzen möchte


----------



## Dodi (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Nabend Ihrs,

aber sie möchte doch dort gar nix pflanzen, dort soll doch der Teich hin! 

@ Andrea:
Also unterm Teich würde ich diese Erde ruhig belassen.


----------



## Mauso (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*



Dodi schrieb:


> Nabend Ihrs,
> 
> aber sie möchte doch dort gar nix pflanzen, dort soll doch der Teich hin!
> 
> ...



ich denje aber das die erde  verteilt werden soll 
oder sehe ich das falsch


----------



## Aquabernd (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Hallo,
Also als Eisenbahn Landwirt und Zugbegleiter kann ich zu den Alten Schwellen nur sagen: 

Sie dürfen nicht mehr verbaut werden weil sie mit Extrem viel Öl getränkt waren und die Erde damit kontaminiert wird.
Aber wenn da ein Teich hin soll ist das kein Problem auch den Pflanzen tut das nicht weh.
Es sollte aber keine Erde davon im Teich landen.

Dann ist das kein Problem


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Aber die kontaminierte Erde würde ich entsorgen und nicht im Garten verteilen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## nik (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Hi

alte Bahnschwellen sehen zwar so schön rustikal aus, aber auf die Gleise wurde seinerzeit zur Unkrautvernichtung alles drauf gespritzt was schlecht und übel ist. Den Teichaushub würde ich entsorgen!

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Aquabernd (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Morgen,
ich habe mein Garten ja bei der Bahn, und ich hatte genug von den Dingern im Garten.
Die wurden von den Eisenbahnern als Beetumrandung genommen.
Du kannst ja ne Bodenprobe nehmen und einschicken.


----------



## Kolja (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich schließe mal für mich daraus, dass die Erde auch belastet ist.  Ich hätte dann also jetzt kontaminierten Teichaushub, den ich nicht verteilen kann sondern entsorgen muss.

Ich hab's mir schon gedacht, dass das nicht so einfach ist. Aber bei dieser Baustelle ohne Zufahrt und Containerstellplatzmöglichkeit, dafür mit Treppenstufen und befahrener Straße wäre es schön gewesen, die Erde einfach im Garten zu verteilen. 

Also wachsen tut genug darauf. Es lag ja jetzt ein halbes Jahr brach und es hat sich genug angesiedelt, dass der Boden nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Ich würde nur nicht gerne Bereiche im Garten haben auf denen ich auf keinen Fall etwas Essbares anpflanzen darf.

So bleibt denn die Frage, die Dany schon gestellt hat: Wie tief kann das reichen? Wie schon oben gesagt, haben sie über Jahre nicht freigelegen. Kann man die Giftigkeit  irgendwie messen?
Was genau könnte überhaupt in den Boden gelangt sein?


----------



## Boxerfan (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Eisenbahnschwellen*

Hallo Andrea,
Versucher doch erst einmal eine Bodenprobe ein Eimer ca. 3 - 5 Liter und lasse eine Probe ziehen. Kann evtll. schon der nächste Landschaftsgestalter machen. Kontanierter Bodenaushub abzufahren ist sehr teuer. Da muß auch ein Gutachten vorliegen, ansonsten nimmt den Boden keiner an. Ist mittlerweile bei jederm Aushub und Baugrube so.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------

